# Your BLD method.



## rubiksarlen (Jun 28, 2011)

Just wondering what u use for BLD...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2011)

Old Pochman with Y, Ja, Jb, T and "edgeflip-T" perms.
R-perm for parity

All stickers have a letter assigned
I use a 500+ word list of all possible letter pairs to build sentences with.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 28, 2011)

Freestyle


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 28, 2011)

y perm corners freestyleish edges visual edge memo audio corner memo


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 28, 2011)

Corners - BH (memo visual), edges - M2 (memo letters)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Memo: Visual/tapping
Corners: Old Pochmann - Y perm
Edges: Old Pochmann - J perms and T perm


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 28, 2011)

peek under the blindfold and solve with fridrich...


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2011)

For both corners and edges: move optimal BH

I'm starting to replace certain particularly slow cycles with slightly non-optimal (by 1 or 2 moves), faster algs. I still think mostly move optimal can be fast on 3x3, but my main reason for doing it is for the 3x3 pieces on a 5x5.


----------



## Shack (Jun 28, 2011)

Memo: 1200 images
Edges: speed optimized 3-cycles
Corners: move optimal BH


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Memo-Sentence edges audio corners.
Execution-M2/OP

Soon to be freestyle corners, in 2 days.


----------



## riffz (Jun 28, 2011)

3-cycles from fixed buffer

Sentences for edges, sounds for corners


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 28, 2011)

M2/OP mostly, but sometimes I try out 3OP for corners.

For memo, I do sentences for edges and I'm still deciding on a corner method. I've been using tapping/visual up until now but I don't like it, so I'm using various other ones to see which I like best.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 28, 2011)

3OP for corners, BH with floating buffer for edges.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 28, 2011)

memo: letter pairs for corners audio loop for edges
exec: BH/ freestyle with BH turbo and 2gen algs


----------



## JyH (Jun 28, 2011)

Corners - OP - visual/tapping (with letters representing colors)
Edges - M2 - groups of four letters


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2011)

Memo edges-corners, execution corners-edges
Buffers: UR, UBL (still Old Pochman style  )

*Memo: Letters*
I use the same method for edges and corners: one letter for each sticker; for some letter pair I use words (which can be either english or italian), but usually i memorize them 4 by 4; if a certain letter sequence is easy for me to pronunciate, I don't divide it, doesn't matter how long it is. for example:

W V I S T A N D U P B

becomes:

Wave (english word) - ISTAN (easy to pronunciate) - DU - PB (Personal Best, or just PB)

I memorize twisted corners/flipped edges visually.
If I see an easy 3-cycle, I memorize it visually and execute it as soon as I put on my blindfold (for both corners and edges).

*Execution: Turbo/Commutators*
Corners: mostly commutators, but often i do long setups (more than 2 or 3 moves sometimes) in order to get an A-perm.
Edges: mostly Turbo algorithms (some ELL case + U-perms), but if there's an easy commutator I try to do it; a commutator is easy (for me) if no setup move is needed and the interchange move is on M or S layer (not on E).
I twist corners with (right sune + left sune) or (right anti-sune + left anti-sune).
I flip edges with ( M' U )*3 U ( M U )*3 U or ( M' U )*4 ( M U )*4.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2011)

Corners - Y perm
Edges - M2
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U for parity

audio memo for both


----------



## insane569 (Jun 29, 2011)

a mix of old pochmann and freestyle
almost all plls and flip algs are used


----------



## aronpm (Jun 29, 2011)

3style

audio corners and audio/sentence edges


----------



## toastman (Jun 29, 2011)

Old Pochmann,
Algs: T Perm, Ja, Jb, Y and R for Parity.
Memo - Letter pairs made up on the fly. 1-2 sentences for edges. Audio one-syllable words for corners.

Currently learning TuRBo edges, but don't want to progress until I've nailed the "basics" better (Sub 3 solve and consistently greater than 50% accuracy).
Next step will probably be figuring out 4x4 centres, but for now I'm focusing on getting sub-3 for my first comp (Australian Open, possibly September this year).


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2011)

CO: freestyle
CP: A, Ja/b, Ra/b, V, Y perms and misc. 3 corner cycle (UBR buffer)
parity: Ja perm
Edges: T, Ja/b, ELL, Ua/b (UR buffer)


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2011)

CO: Freestyle
CP: A, E and H perms
Edges: M2

Memo is audio loop for edges and visual for corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2011)

Memo: 
Edges - Mostly images with a bit of visual.
Corners - Audio.

Execution:
Edges - UF buffer and solve with 3-cycles. I don't have a fixed solving method, I'll just call it 'freestyle'.
Corners - UBL buffer and solve with BH. However, on bad cases that I'm not very familiar with I'll use y-perm.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Freestyle... M2 of turbo for edes with a letter for each sticker. I makes words outa them. some simple BH cases for corners, mostly 3OP or Y-perms. Niklai with set ups at times. Pure visual memo.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> Freestyle... M2 of turbo for edes with a letter for each sticker. I makes words outa them. some simple BH cases for corners, mostly 3OP or Y-perms. Niklai with set ups at times. Pure visual memo.



is your M2 or turbo faster?


----------

